# Tire track eel Tank mates



## Calculatrice (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a 125 US Gallon tank, densely planted with (plastic) Plants and ample driftwood. In it are six small silver dollars, a 5" Black ghost knife, a large pleco, a small Leopard Ctenepoma, two Botia Kubotai, and soon, an african butterfly fish and small Tire track eel (both reserved at my LFS). I've seen a few sources on the internet claiming tire track eels are aggressive to more than just other tire track eels, and was wondering if anyone can disprove this/confirm this. I know I shouldn't always trust some sources... One source told me the Ctenepoma would be aggressive, and yet he is quite peaceful. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

I can't say for this species, but for other similar fish, if they are raised alone, they want to stay that way. If you introduce a second within a few months, then you are fine. They actually group together in hiding places if they are comfortable with their buddies. What you will find is that your eel is going to pull up all your plants. 

Also, get a few ABF's. They are fun and easy to care for. In a 125 gallon, you could have 5 or 6 easily.


----------



## Calculatrice (Jan 25, 2010)

Sea-Agg2009 said:


> I can't say for this species, but for other similar fish, if they are raised alone, they want to stay that way. If you introduce a second within a few months, then you are fine. They actually group together in hiding places if they are comfortable with their buddies. What you will find is that your eel is going to pull up all your plants.
> 
> Also, get a few ABF's. They are fun and easy to care for. In a 125 gallon, you could have 5 or 6 easily.


I would get a few, but my LFS doesn't get them that often (either that, or the butterfly fish are bought so quickly I never see them)... Mostly just getting the ABF to liven up the top of my tank... I've always been a sucker for bottom feeders  I haven't actually seen the eel I'm getting, since they just got a new shipment of fish in, and I called earlier today to see if they had a Tire track eel and if they would reserve it. I'm assuming it's about 5-6 inches long, as that's usually the size of the ones I see there. On an unrelated note, one of my Botia Kubotai (Named Tundi) is harassing my BGK for a piece of driftwood... Be right back:chair: <Isn't this the best smiley ever?


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Both botia's, BGK, and eels NEED hiding places. I would highly suggest investing in a few pieces of clear piping, similar to rodent tubing, for your fish. Not only so they don't fight over hiding places, but so that you can also see them from time to time.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

as long as the fish doesn't fit in the eels mouth it'll be fine with it, I have had tiretrack, fire, and some other "eels" or spiney fish, and as long as the fish are too big to eat they are alright. Although I have had trouble with a TINY tiretrack killing and attempting to eat young angelfish much too big for him to eat.


----------

